# New website to barter your services: swoponomics.com



## Brendan Burgess (20 Mar 2009)

[broken link removed] is designed for unemployed people to barter their services. 

An interesting idea.

Brendan


----------



## DavyJones (20 Mar 2009)

*Re: New website to barter your services*

Interesting, is it only for unemployed people?

I would love to improve on my spoken Irish and learn a musical instrument


----------



## berry87 (20 Mar 2009)

*Re: New website to barter your services*

Nope, It's free for everybody to offer/look for anything.


----------



## woodbine (20 Mar 2009)

*Re: New website to barter your services*

great idea. i hope lots of people sign up. 

it's like the meitheal system isn't it?


are there any plans to divide the forums into locations? 

it might be easier for people to source things local to them.


----------



## berry87 (20 Mar 2009)

*Re: New website to barter your services*

Thanks. Yes, just looking into meitheal now it does seem to be a broader version of it.

The plan for the future is to split and expand it into locations as required. At the moment we don't want too add too many section before people start posting. It is something we'll be keeping an eye on though.


----------



## samanthajane (20 Mar 2009)

*Re: New website to barter your services*

I think it's a good idea just need to get the word out a bit more, it was very empty!! suppose i should of helped by posting something. Will have to think about what i want.


----------



## berry87 (20 Mar 2009)

*Re: New website to barter your services*

It is quite empty at the moment, it's been running just over a week and so far has just been running on word of mouth, we're working on trying to get the word out.

As people start posting we hope it starts to snowball some with people realising "hey, i can offer that too" or seeing a trade that interests them. 

Thanks for signing up.


----------



## samanthajane (20 Mar 2009)

*Re: New website to barter your services*

are you the admistrator thats on line at the moment lol i just sent you a message cause i couldn't figure something out. When more posts have been made and they start coming up when you google them your'll gets loads of word out. Thats how i found AMM and i've been annoying everyone on here every since!!!!!


----------



## GreenQueen (21 Mar 2009)

*Re: New website to barter your services*

Brilliant idea, hopefully it takes off.  I'm off to stick something on the forum!


----------



## QED (21 Mar 2009)

*Re: New website to barter your services*

I don't want to be too boring and pessimistic on a Saturday morning .. But, isn't there taxation issues with Bartering?

I can't find any link right now but I think I remember previous issues regarding VAT on transaction being due and Income Tax / BIK problems?


----------



## berry87 (21 Mar 2009)

*Re: New website to barter your services*

Non-cash transactions are taxable the same as cash transactions. At the moment we are researching it to put together an information sheet.


----------



## z103 (21 Mar 2009)

> Non-cash transactions are taxable the same as cash transactions.


Surely the main, huge advantage of bartering is not paying tax?
How would someone pay tax on this anyway? - I'll clean the revenue office windows. lol 

Looking forward to seeing how this develops.


----------



## samanthajane (21 Mar 2009)

Didn't even know that you still had to pay tax on non cash transactions......big oops for me, when i had a company with my ex, on a number of occassion would do jobs like this. I once got €400 worth of clothes in return for a job. 

Haha leghorn i might have to become your assistant.....althought from past actions i could well be cleaning windows, scrubbing toilets and general dogs body for the next 50 years!!!!


----------



## berry87 (21 Mar 2009)

Unfortunately, I think it is. obviously it would be ideal for us and our members if there were tax benefits with barter, so as I said we will be looking into the details!

If you would like to have a look, 'Consideration not in money' is mentioned the  on page 72 section 9.2


----------



## justsally (21 Mar 2009)

Sounds like a very promising site.    Good Luck with the enterprise Berry


----------



## SarahMc (21 Mar 2009)

I do know that Ireland is very progressive in that unemployed people can earn LETS (Local Economic Trading Scheme) credits without it affecting their social welfare payments.


----------



## berry87 (21 Mar 2009)

I'm unsure on that point about it affecting social welfare, but just to clarify we aren't running it as a LETS. We don't introduce any private currency or credits into the exchanges, it's a pure barter system. Again, I'm unclear whether or not this distinction affects social welfare payments.


----------

